# What is this pest?



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

There have been 3 locations found in my house now that look like this. A seemingly innocent little hole in my drywall with little debris pellets below. No sign of any insect anywhere. What is this? And what should I do?!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If not done by a child, it may be some type of boring beetle (which normally only attack wood).
Only a licensed pest control operator can tell you for sure. (Get references and check them first.)
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe the kids had a screwdriver fight? lol

DM


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I am thinking the hole in the drywall is only a side affect from what may be going on under. I would think you should get a expert to see. Pics on the site cannot show all. I would think something is actually attacking the wood and maybe partly eroded the plaster in the process. 

Type of floor debris makes me think maybe not on the screwdriver fight. Looks like wood debris?? Or??

My self I would investigate further maybe by making a hole a couple inches away and see if anything appears to be going on. However I have no idea what I might be getting into so could not prepare you for it so I am not nessarly recommending such a thing. But most likely could be a insect and a good possibility they could be identified by a user or search if you were able to post a close up photo of one.


----------



## Dr Dave (Jan 1, 2009)

its hard to say yea. it might be European house borer, iam not sure if you get them there but where iam from they run rampant in pine trees of pine plantations etc.. they can attack any wood though.. so if u have plaster board it more than likely means its attacking you perlins or joist and bearers(your structural wood) GET A EXPERT.. quick!


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

sweep up the frass and save it for the inspector
I have seen termites attack drywall from the top side and form little mud tubes coming down

that is definitely a wood destroying insect that needs to be look at and treated promptly

If you call now during the winter you will get a fee inspection and a better deal on the treatment


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I had an inspector in today and he was leaning towards carpenter ants but wasn't 100% confident about it. He said the only wood boring beetles we have here wouldn't attack drywall but wood directly like in an unfinished basement. The pictures on the internet seem to vary widely as to what carpenter ant frass should look like though.

He recommended for now I go get some insecticide to spray in the holes and where I can, and if it keeps happening to contact him again.


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that I've typed in "termite fecal pellets" into google it looks just like this stuff. That's concerning. What should I do?


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's some more pictures of what I found under a window frame.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Termites were the first thing that came to mind when I saw the pics. I had a swarm that had built tubes up along the framing inside the garage wall, then bored through the drywall near the ceiling. fortunately I caught them early and was able to treat the house before they caused much damage. These were subterranian termites, so the cure was to have an exterminator drill holes into the slab and cinder block footer every 8", then flood with their chemical cocktail. This was 10 years ago, cost $900 then for a 2000 sf house. Get multiple estimates as they varied greatly from one company to another. If you have Formosan termites, that is a different story and from what I have heard requires tenting the house. Good luck and keep us updated on what you find out.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

> I had an inspector in today and he was leaning towards carpenter ants but wasn't 100% confident about it.


Get a new inspector, the guy does not sound lke he knows what he is doing and if he did not know what the problem was,should have found out from someone who did.


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

So I had another inspector come in and we actually cracked apart the window sill molding seen removed in a picture above. We found a little termite in there (finally some real proof). Basically with the fecal pellets and now a termite it's proof that I have drywood termites. Which apparently is very surprising to these people because I live in Northern VA and it's rare so he says. They even had to file a report with the VA Dept. of Agriculture and Consumer Affairs about it. I was thinking about forgoing the tenting and fumigation and trying some of this Bora-Care stuff I read about. How much of this stuff exactly do I need to apply to a 2x4 for an active infestation? If I brushed it on would I just to one side of it, all sides? Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Drywood termites no doubt about it. 

In the past few months I've renovated one the the affected areas: tore off drywall, doused all the wood in the wall with 1:1 bora-care, tore up my nice hardwood floors in that room from which I discovered they were starting to make a straight line for the opposite wall, doused the subfloor in 1:1 bora-care, removed infested wood from the outer wall and replaced it with new wood (after treating with bora-care). And actually just this last weekend I had new laminate floors installed, all that's left is caulking and painting. 

I never found a queen or anything though, although I'm sure that's no surprise. I did find dead mini-termites strewn outside of a hole, which means they were eggs when I treated and must've been born and then starved to death (that's satisfying to say). 

There's still a couple places I need to check out after I'm done with this room. I've probably dropped $2000 so far on this. 

I came to find out from a neighbor that the house was treated for drywood termites in 1991. So if what I've seen is 17 years of work then they do work pretty slow (knock on wood). I'm sour on buying a house for a long time... never again.


----------



## The Bug Doctor (Dec 31, 2009)

Drywoods in the window sill possible subs in the drywall. 

Boracare is good for the Drywoods, you just need the equipment to be able to deliver it. 

The reason I say subs in the drywall is that looks like a 'exit hole' which is really just mud that subterranean termites use to keep the light out and moisture in. Exit holes are where they will send out sometimes 1000's of swarmers usually in April where you live. It is called a swarm castle and it is probably in your wall. The pics aren't the best but that is what I see. Not sure I'd go with the company you described but I'd look for someone who could nail down your answer. You can most likely do a spot treat for drywoods but you'll need a whole house soil treatment for the subs.
Good Luck

PS..both kinds of termites are in your area and have been for years.


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

They were all drywoods. Drywoods that had been left to do their work for 17 years. 

The kick-out hole in the first picture is in the room below the room with the window sill hole. I tore off the wall for that hole and as best I can tell, they originated in the window sill and worked their way through the subfloor and joist into the top of the room below.

My next task is to work on the room that is *next* to the room with the window sill hole, as I'm pretty sure they are there as well. I'm going to have to tear up everything in that room as well. In fact it seems like there is even more damage there, unfortunately. If I tap on the siding on the outside of the house below that room, drywood pellets fall out of the breather holes. Good good good times!!

Btw, the treatment method I did was to get a pump sprayer, get my drill, and drill holes into the 2x4s checking for "give" (cavern). I then sealed the sprayer to the hole and sprayed into it. Very often I would see a jet coming from a exit hole 5 feet away. Made me feel good that all the little ****ers between my hole and the exit hole were being doused in boracare.


----------



## doojsdad (Jan 1, 2009)

What an adventure...

The adjacent bedroom to the one mentioned previously is apparently the source of these things. I demo'd the drywall and hardwood floors in it. Upon seeing a lot more damage on the subfloor I decided to pull it up and check out the joists. Let's just say I'm going to get cancer or something from all the Bora-care I've had touch me.

The rim joist below this room has a lot of hollow patches, as well as the top two plates that form the room below. Now that just means I have to take down the drywall in the room below and spray the studs... just to be sure. I really really really hope there won't be much to look at.

Anyways, I feel like a damn expert at this now. Anyone have any questions? Hahahahe... sigh.


----------

